# Flat sharing



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

If I rented a 2 bed apartment, am I allowed to sub let one of the bedrooms?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Read the rental agreements.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Read the rental agreements.


So some will state no others may not then?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No.

(Is that short enough for you?)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No.
> 
> (Is that short enough for you?)


Would have been without the brackets :tongue1:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Got to love Andy....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Got to love Andy....


It's the haircut!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> It's the haircut!


Actually, yes of course you can, I stayed ina 2 bed villa in satwa for 6 moths with a (It must be said, cracking looking) woman, I sub let off her, there was no hanky pnaky - well not on my side anyway - so yes you can.

However theoretically you're breaking the law.

But what are laws for if not to be broken?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Actually, yes of course you can, I stayed ina 2 bed villa in satwa for 6 moths with a (It must be said, cracking looking) woman, I sub let off her, there was no hanky pnaky - well not on my side anyway - so yes you can.
> 
> However theoretically you're breaking the law.
> 
> But what are laws for if not to be broken?


And change can only happen through the will of the people, well unless you happen to be rich and powerful and then you can do what you want


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> And change can only happen through the will of the people, well unless you happen to be rich and powerful and then you can do what you want


I'm surprised you can still walk with the size of the chip you have on your shoulder.

Dubai is capitalism incarnate - leave your socialist views back in the Uk and embrace this country.

Or stay the fook out.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm surprised you can still walk with the size of the chip you have on your shoulder.
> 
> Dubai is capitalism incarnate - leave your socialist views back in the Uk and embrace this country.
> 
> Or stay the fook out.


Me socialist?? gotta be kidding! Only coming for the money pure and simple


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Me socialist?? gotta be kidding! Only coming for the money pure and simple


Should I call you Tony or Gordon then - Or maybe Alistair Campbell is the way to go?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Should I call you Tony or Gordon then - Or maybe Alistair Campbell is the way to go?


Sadly am not as accomplished on the lying front, so none of them.


----------

